
Italy Now Home to World’s Deepest Swimming Pool - at-fates-hands
http://sourceable.net/italy-now-home-worlds-deepest-swimming-pool/#
======
mortov
Sounds like a fun way to practice deep scuba techniques - learning 'for real'
in large water bodies is full of additional risks. However I'm a bit concerned
at the 'caves' [not shown on the diagram]. Martyn Farr's book
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Darkness_Beckons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Darkness_Beckons)
a rather short, blunt and to the point entry which makes sobering reading)
makes it pretty clear that cave diving is pretty incompatible with long life
(many people he talks about were killed on cave dives). Anyone I know who has
done any sort of confined space dives has a terror story of things going wrong
in even the most benign of holes. I think adding caves to the pool is a
disaster waiting to happen - regardless of whether they are there to train
techniques or not.

~~~
reality_czech
Whether or not you like cave diving, some scuba divers need to know how to
handle confined spaces. It's useful for search and rescue, and for retrieval
or repair in underwater structures.

Luckily they're building this in Italy rather than in the US. So they can
treat people like adults, inform them of the risks, and let them make the
decision about whether to go into the caves-- without being sued out of
existence.

I feel sure that it will be much safer for divers to learn these skills in a
commercial pool, surrounded by people and equipment that can help in the event
of a crisis.

------
thret
I enjoy swimming and diving and scuba as much as the next guy, but I can't say
I'd appreciate people watching me from below while I did those things.

~~~
blfr
They're watching from under water but not below the divers. That tunnel seems
to only be a few meters from the surface.

[http://sourceable.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/italypool2....](http://sourceable.net/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/italypool2.jpg)

------
snoopybbt
Un'altra grande vittoria del PD.

